# 218 bee



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

i was wondering if anybody has shot a coyote with a 218 bee. and if u have how did it work. because awhile ago i bought a marlin lever action in 218 bee and was thinking about trying it out.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

wont kill a gopher. better sell it to me for 50 bucks so you can get yourself a real gun. actually im sure it would be like most of the 22 cal center fires. i have no experience with one but id say it would do a fine job. probaly like a 222. but if you want to get rid of it ill take it off your hands.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I owned an old Winchester bolt action 218 bee back in the 60s, Bought it from Weatherbys in South Gate California, think I payed $ 125 for it. Last one I seen was going for $700 lol. Great little caliber but not in the same class as a 222, more like a 22 Hornet. 
Killed alot of jacks with it, a couple grays and coyotes. None where at long range probably 100 yards or less. I wish I never got rid of that little old rifle.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

i only paid about 350 for mine about a year ago.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

used a 218 for a month or so... was borrowed after i kept blowing holes with my 30-30 during high school. worked pretty good out to 100, maybe 150 yrds, beyond that i had some trouble anchoring them... may have been a lack of practice, but at the price of shells i couldn't shoot it a lot either. i think they were like $50 a box... too expensive for me. it was a very flat shooter for the range though. i would probably put it in the 22 hornet category also... good out to 100 or so.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

About like a .22 Hornet


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The biggest hinderance to the Bee is that it wasn't ever chambered in a really good commercially available bolt action repeating rife early, most were single shots or not real varmint rifles. The Marlin levers are OK. The Winchester 43's were OK, but that side mount was an abortion and would get loose over time, and thier trigger was crap! Kimber made one in their 82, but it was a single shot, Cooper's 38 would certainly work well, but again it's a single shot, Ruger #1, same. Makes a very effective 150 yd gun.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

tuarus makes a revolver in .218 bee, think they come in both a 10 and a 12" model, could be a fun gun.

Paige


----------

